# Amazingly quiet in here



## jjhabbs (Mar 17, 2012)

compared to the other forum on im on this forum is so quiet..sleepy. Is it just the lightweight portion of this forum that is so quiet?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 19, 2012)

Where are the road bike/ lightweight forums?


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2012)

*Something to keep you busy*

Lightweight project...... is going to take some time to get this bike moving again.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 19, 2012)

Shhhh.  I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 19, 2012)

Seriously though, yeah, this is kind of a ballooner forum.  The lightweight people tend to hang out over at C+V;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage/page2?order=desc
And they don't care too much for the American stuff.  They love the British stuff, though.
Okozzy, what is that bike?  Looks a lot like 1942.  Are those 26x1.375s on there?  Looks a lot like my '42 Roadmaster in some respects.



I love this bike.  It's currently set up like this, due to lack of original tires and such but I recently found a pair so it'll look a lot closer to original soon.



Found this tucked in the handlebars;


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2012)

*1944 wartime Huffman*

Sailor, 
I usually stick to Schwinn / balloon tire bikes, but I saw this bike on Craigslist and it just begged to be rescued. It turned out to be a *1944 Firestone featherweight by Huffman*. Under all the rust and house paint I found a beautiful maroon color just like yours.
I've been working on it for months trying to make it roll once again.

And yes, they're 26"x 1.375 tires and very hard to find.

Work in progress........


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! that's a big transformation!.  Funny how well the crappy house paint can protect a decent original job.


----------

